# Thread cutting jig using a router



## JulianLech (Jan 25, 2011)

Has anyone seen or perhaps even made a jig that can cut threads in a wooden dowel? I recall seeing a book about routers jigs over a year ago that showed how this could be done but have not been able to located the book again.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Julian

You can get them but I don't know of one for the router.
I have the set from 1/2" to 2" .
G1870 Wood Threading - 1" Die


Just a note ,take it back,,,I have seen a jig to do it with a router, I will dig around and if I find it I will post it.
The Router Crafter may do it also but I have not tried that, just need to make a fine index part for it..
The hard part would be the female part but that could be make on a lathe..
=======



JulianLech said:


> Has anyone seen or perhaps even made a jig that can cut threads in a wooden dowel? I recall seeing a book about routers jigs over a year ago that showed how this could be done but have not been able to located the book again.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Amazon.com: Beall Wood Threader Kit - Small: Home Improvement


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

That's the one John,it's a fun toy 

Video below

YouTube - ‪Wood Threader How To Part 1 You Tube‬‏
YouTube - ‪Wood Threader How To Part 2 You Tube‬‏


The Beall Tool Company
The Beall Tool Company

They don't show the drill bit that's needed ,it's not cheap..
for the 3/4-6 size ▼
Amazon.com: 5/8" Fractional Brad Point Bit: Home Improvement
Amazon.com: 3/4" Fractional Brad Point Bit: Home Improvement
Amazon.com: 7/8" Fractional Brad Point Bit: Home Improvement

+++++++
The cheaper way ▼ but just as good 
G1868 Wood Threading - 3/4" Die

Don't for get you may also need a bottom type tap.
http://www.woodcraft.com/Family/2000792/Woodthreading-Kits.aspx
But you can buy the Beall tap that will do both jobs with one tap..(just remove the end of the tap) guide shelve.

http://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/g1869_m.pdf

Amazon.com: 20pc Deluxe Forstner Bit Set in Wood Case: Home Improvement
Amazon.com: 30 - Pc. Forstner / Spade Bit Set with Case: Home Improvement

YouTube - ‪Wood Threading Kits Presented by Woodcraft‬‏
How to Make a Wooden Nut Cracker ▼
YouTube - ‪Making a wooden nut cracker‬‏


=======


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks like it Still need the tap for the internal threads, I assume.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Yep, no way around that I think...

=====



jschaben said:


> Looks like it Still need the tap for the internal threads, I assume.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

This may be the same one, but check it out anyway! http://www.newwoodworker.com/reviews/bealthrdrvu.html


----------



## bobbotron (Jan 7, 2010)

Lee valley makes a jig for doing this too. 

Beall's Wood Tapping & Threading Kits - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

JulianLech said:


> Has anyone seen or perhaps even made a jig that can cut threads in a wooden dowel? I recall seeing a book about routers jigs over a year ago that showed how this could be done but have not been able to located the book again.


To cut threads on a dowel, there are at least a couple of approaches. The first (and traditional) method is the equivalent of a tap and die set - essentially the Beall and other brands that have been mentioned. Roy Underhill also did a segment on making one, years back.

The second approach is the equivalent of a machinist's milling machine, but using a router as the cutting tool. This requires a geared coordination of the rotation of the stock and the lateral movement of the router. _ShopNotes_ magazine, in vol. 20 issue 115, showed such a router-based "mill" using a combination of wooden gears and an Acme-threaded rod for this purpose. With the right gearing, it could cut threads (outside/male), too, I suppose. One would still need a corresponding tap to cut the corresponding female threads, however.

ShopNotes Magazine - Woodworking Plans, Tips and Videos


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I use the Beall system. I make my own dowels using a Patrick Spielman type box jig. feeding square stock into round hole with a router above, cutting off the corners. Great fun!


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

I watched an episode along time ago of Roy Underhill and he made his own for making the thread on a dowel it was basically a flat piece of wood with a hole then he inserted a piece of shaped metal sharpened in at an angle and cut. I think it was basically a home made version of the one Bob posted.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Roy Underhill episode

UNC-TV ONLINE: Video On-Demand: The Woodwright's Shop

You want to BookMark the link below,some Great videos 
Woodworking Video Links

==========


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

This Japanese guy has a few different ways to do it yourself.

YouTube - ‪太い木製ネジの自作 Homebrew wooden bolts and nuts‬‏


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the input but the jig is saw was homemade. It cut threads with a V bit. I'll keep looking.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike 

How about a snapshot or two of your Beall system and your Patrick Spielman box..

=======



Mike Wingate said:


> I use the Beall system. I make my own dowels using a Patrick Spielman type box jig. feeding square stock into round hole with a router above, cutting off the corners. Great fun!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi
Mike Wingate

Read the links below..Pls.
Router Forums - View Single Post - EZ Pro Dovetail Jig from General Tools

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/26956-ez-pro-dovetail-jig-general-tools-2.html

=========


Mike Wingate said:


> I use the Beall system. I make my own dowels using a Patrick Spielman type box jig. feeding square stock into round hole with a router above, cutting off the corners. Great fun!


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I made a stool, copied from an Ikea swivel height stool as a gift for a child. Some clamps that failed even though the threads were re enforced with super-glue, but no U-bolts,as yet...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You can also use the standard tap and dies, that you can find at the flea market at the right price,I have only one size ( 1"-8 ) for now, that I got for 10.oo for both..but it must be used on Maple or one of the better hardwoods..

============

==========


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Sounds good for Harry's nose. (Harry will know what I mean !)

Cheers

Peter


----------

